# Aruba Divi resorts which one??



## dbs1228 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been researching the different Divi resorts in Aruba we are getting a 2 bedroom RCI exchange.  There will be 2 couples traveling and want to do a fair amount of beach time.  The guys plan on golfing but we also plan on renting a jeep for the week.  I have been to Aruba before but that was over 10 years ago and with kids. 

 There is currently availability at the 1) Beach Villas Divi Phoenix, 2) Divi Aruba Phoenix, 3) Divi Dutch Village 4) Divi Village, 5) Divi Village Gold and Beach resort. 

 We are looking for a great beach also pool time and hopefully a balcony with ocean view. We also would like both bedrooms to have king bed if possible. Any recommendations or suggestions would be appreciated my head is spinning with reading reviews!


----------



## wptamo (Jun 27, 2014)

Hiya,

Sounds like divi Phoenix villas would fit the bill. Its more compact, as it's all on the beach, all units have ocean views and king beds... Oh, perhaps the lower floor ones do not as restaurant may be in the way.I think the typical 2 bedroom config is a one bedroom with an adjoining studio lock off both king beds. They also have some awesome 2 & 3 bedroom penthouse units, not sure of layout tho. Get a higher up floor if you can to get a good view!

We also have stayed at Divi golf, it's set further back surrounded by golf course, no ocean views, but still very nice! We stayed there  with kids about six years ago , great pool and you can use pools etc at other divi's on or near beach. It's in the low rise area, bigger beach, some walking required or take golf carts. 

2 years ago we did a guys trip and got a two bedroom at divi golf, it was two large one bedrooms with adjoining door, the whole ground floor of the smaller inner building. It was a great trip!

Anyway I've only stayed at these two in Aruba and I prefer divi Phoenix villas now, divi golf is awesome, just no ocean view, great pool tho!

Hope this helps... Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## arubanut (Jun 27, 2014)

*I would also pick the beach villas...*


----------



## dbs1228 (Jun 27, 2014)

wptamo said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Sounds like divi Phoenix villas would fit the bill. Its more compact, as it's all on the beach, all units have ocean views and king beds... Oh, perhaps the lower floor ones do not as restaurant may be in the way.I think the typical 2 bedroom config is a one bedroom with an adjoining studio lock off both king beds. They also have some awesome 2 & 3 bedroom penthouse units, not sure of layout tho. Get a higher up floor if you can to get a good view!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response do you have any idea which is better the Beach villa Phoenix or Aruba Divi at Phoenix?  I think one is newer but I read the older building has better views.  Again thank you for your in put.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 28, 2014)

Go for the newer units at the Beach Villas.  I'm not sure when the units at Aruba Divi At Phoenix were last updated, but I stayed there several years ago and requested to have my unit changed.  It was old and mildewy.

Oh, a friend stayed in the Divi Golf Links last year while I was at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  She had water damage in her unit from the washer and had to be changed to another unit.  Even though she paid for internet access for the week, it was not working.  The resort refunded her money, but she had difficulty keeping in touch with family unless she used the computers in the lobby for a fee.


----------



## shar (Jul 4, 2014)

Divi Beach Villas may or may not have a view as depends on location.  Most have a very small porch. These units are newer. More two bedroom availability here than in the Phoenix. Dishwashers in these units and not in Phoenix.

Divi Aruba Phoenix only has 2 bedrooms in the low rise building which will have a view right on the beach.  Divi Aruba Phoenix is now going thru an update to units so some will be "new" and others will be in line to be "new" at some point during the year. 

Divi Aruba Phoenix Tower which has a "view to die for" has only studio and one bedroom units. None of these are connected to each other.

We love our TS here, but it is not a deep swimming beach. You need to walk up the beach a bit for this. Nice bathing beach and wonderful pool.

Also they had  last year  free water shuttle to take you up the coast and drop off or round trip for just the scenery.  Hope it is there again this year.

Shar


----------



## dbs1228 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses I ended up going with the Beach Villas at Phoenix because when I went to book it - it said they still had 2 bedroom units for our dates.  On line would not let me book a 2 bedroom so I called and got 2 - 1 bedroom units a bit bummed but it will be fine.  I figured the last 2 bedroom was booked that morning but it still shows a 2 bedroom when I put dates and property in until the point I put in available units.  I am excited.  Should I request a high floor?  I need to call the resort prior to going anyway to request the rooms near each other.


----------

